# Super thin slice- will it affect the jerky?



## bendog15 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi there- total noob about to make his first jerky tomorrow. Got 5 lbs of top round sliced up and marinated in soy, Worcestershire, garlic powder, cure #1, and cayenne for 2 days. Got a Little Chief smoker ready to go with mesquite chips. 
My question is- the butcher sliced this meat pretty thin- it's almost falling apart in some cuts. Should I double up pieces on the racks? Or just run with it? Any advice from jerky makers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sb59 (Feb 15, 2014)

I think it will just dry much faster so be sure the smoker is producing a good smoke before you put the meat in if you want any smoke flavor at all. I don't think doubling the slices will help, they'll probably just come apart when drying anyway.


----------



## java (Feb 15, 2014)

Just run with it. It will dry down pretty fast if its that thin.

Take it out it is still more flexible than you want it, it always seems to keep

drying while it cools. Also I have found if you use real heavy smoke it can

make your jerky bitter.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 15, 2014)

Some folks like rounds, so folks like strips, some like thick and some like thin. Its no biggie which way you go as long as you allow for it. I personally like mine between 1/16 and 1/4 thick. The big thing is how you slice it. With the grain or across it. With the grain it pulls stringy, against the grain it will break and crumple. I try to do mine on the 45 degree cut so I get the best of both worlds.

To me jerky is all about the drying process. He's a Qview of a nub making jerky.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151108/sweet-maple-jerky

Look at the picture of the meat with "spider webs" when bent. I know its a bad picture but it is the best way I know to make real jerky. BTW I don't freeze it or keep it in the reefer when made. Its jerky!

Good luck and enjoy that smoke!

.........................................................................................................................................................................................

OMG I FORGOT!!! You are smoking a cured meat, even when finished smoking it, do NOT think its finished. The flavor will change, smooth out over the next couple a days for sure! It gets better......


----------



## jerky nut (Feb 15, 2014)

Bendog 15 The biggest issue you might have is if you hang your meat from toothpicks, if you do you might want to get the meat out of the marinade. Take a cookie sheet lay paper towels on it and just pile up your jerky on the sheet and put it back in the fridge like that overnight, the meat will stiffen up and start to dry in the open air . P.S. If the meat is that thin you could have marinated the meat for 20 minutes and have the same results as a 2 day soak. Meat will only absorb so much so don't worry about removing it from the marinade it won't affect the taste at this point.


----------



## bendog15 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks jerky nut it's on racks I have a little chief smoker


----------



## jc03 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello, I'm having the same issue. My strips are about 1/8" thick. What temperature and how much time on average am I looking at? Just trying to plan my Saturday a bit. Thanks.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 28, 2014)

Making jerky is a drying process. Has nothing at all to do with what some of these crazy folks have to say about it. Good airflow is the key.. Use smoke if you got it. That is a plus.


----------

